# JapFest 2010



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

A few pics from yesterdays fantastic day at Castle Coombe. Apologies for the quality but there were a lot of people and only a second or two to take a picture. Will upload videos of the track action shortly (2 hours of Photobuckting is enough to send anyone crazy)


Enjoy

En Route



















On the stand









































































Walking around the other stands





































Garage-D Blitz R34 4 Door



















Will waiting to go out on track



















Car of the show and track for me 




























Pink set to be a big colour this year 




























Full Carbon VX220










More Pinkness



















More Driftworks Cars - Garage D Built 
































































Possibly the loudest car i have ever heard





































Part 2 to follow shortly................


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Some nice pics there:thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Part 2.................























































Chrome RX7



















Anyone know what this is or was?





































Brilliant Nissan Fargo running a crazy camber


















































































This guy almost wiped out on the track, trying to drift around every bend.








































































































































The camera slipped



















Big RB25



















I was focusing on the car honest










Amazing Do-Luck Supra





































Heed my Pink Warning 










Part 3 to follow......


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Part 3.........

Now onto the track action























































































































































































































































































































































Crazy Prodrive car gave it lots on the track



















Mental Carbon Fibre RX7





































Thats all for now until my patience returns


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry for the duplicates this is one painful process


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Photobucket is a time consuming process, I feel your pain!

Some cool pics, the sun was shining and the cars look like they were gleaming, cool stuff!


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

great pictures looks like a good day out


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

yeah nice pics mate, thanks for taking the time to upload them!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

nice pics chap, few of my car in there also


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Cool pics, got a nice shot of my 33 there. Was looking for Clarky's red GTR but couldn't find it, really wanted to see that one, also thats Mattysupras black R34 isnt it? Missed that one too


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

great pics, even captured my 300 mixing it up on track with the skylines


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Some cracking cars  ...

Shane lynch can never keep a front bumper on.. must be a bad driver haha


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

See david made the trip in his new white newera 32

good pics


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Cool pics, got a nice shot of my 33 there. Was looking for Clarky's red GTR but couldn't find it, really wanted to see that one, also thats Mattysupras black R34 isnt it? Missed that one too


ye there a few of mine in the back ground of some of the pics. 

The only real photo of mine i can see is the last picture of the engine bay! 

Great pictures! thanks for posting them.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

matty32 said:


> See david made the trip in his new white newera 32
> 
> good pics



Yes he did. What a cracking chap and finally managed to take a close look at his beautiful 32. I drooled at the for sale thread so really please i managed to see it in the flesh.

Awesome Pics matey. So glad you got some good pics of your 32 sitting so nicely on the Rota's. 10j def the way to go :chuckle:

I took some nice pics of yours but dropped camera in the river earlier on today so alot of japfest pics destroyed......gutted 
Will have to steal yours of your 32, luckliy i took another camera but only took a few on that one so will post them up when i get a chance.

Good to meet you buddy, looking forward to seeing what GarageD do to you gtr.

Wills


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Is this anyone from here YouTube - JAPFEST 2010 Nissan Skyline almost loses it!


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Some great pics, and a brilliant day :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Brill !!! Well done mate

I had my camera and Vid Cam and never even had time to get them out of the case let alone take any pictures !!!


----------



## Satch (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeap, sorry! That's me:shy: I was just trying to keep up with Steve


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

paul cawson said:


> Is this anyone from here YouTube - JAPFEST 2010 Nissan Skyline almost loses it!


lol, fair play to that guy, he was well entertaining to watch on track, gave it his all every time on that corner :chuckle:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

paul cawson said:


> Is this anyone from here YouTube - JAPFEST 2010 Nissan Skyline almost loses it!



brown trouser moment. Its a shame they came off the track at the last bit. If the track was 1 meter wider it would of been a spot on drift! 

hope there was no damage? 

P.s i dont know who that was.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Satch said:


> Yeap, sorry! That's me:shy: I was just trying to keep up with Steve


Good work buddy, saw you having alot of fun out there and managed to keep it on the straight and narrow when i thought you might loose it, skills.

How a gtr should be driven, your certainly a crowd pleaser.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Good work buddy, saw you having alot of fun out there and managed to keep it on the straight and narrow when i thought you might loose it, skills.
> 
> How a gtr should be driven, your certainly a crowd pleaser.


Agreed :chuckle:
Really good to finally meet you by the way Wills


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

here are a few pics my mate has sent me of my car. 

Sorry i dont have pics of anyone elses :flame:




























































































O and some of the girls i had to spend my day with .....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, I'll keep BEUT in 2nd gear next time for you !! Nice to see you got it back on the Black Stuff tho

Hope to see you guys again soon, will be back at CC in June for a track day, wanna join me ??


----------



## Satch (Jan 20, 2003)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Good work buddy, saw you having alot of fun out there and managed to keep it on the straight and narrow when i thought you might loose it, skills.
> 
> How a gtr should be driven, your certainly a crowd pleaser.


Cheers!  Each session started out sensible but by half way through we decided to have a play. This happened on my last lap of my last session of the day and found the steering very heavy and slow to wind off the opposite lock. The front tyres were found to be a little hot to say the least! 

Jaffa - Ive video following you through Camp corner.................... while you are travelling sideways! :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Satch you were awesome to watch on the track getting the arse out at every opportunity 

Matty sorry i didnt get more pics, but your car was probably the only swirl mark free car there. good effort.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

A few more pics......























































Dentmaster working their magic on my car














































A sneak peak of what im hiding underneath  More to follow when i finally get my project thread up and running.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

32 gtr 32 gtr- what exactly was they doing to remove the dents? i always presumed they hammered them out but it looks like some funky stuff is going on there! how much they charge and did they do a good job?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> 32 gtr 32 gtr- what exactly was they doing to remove the dents? i always presumed they hammered them out but it looks like some funky stuff is going on there! how much they charge and did they do a good job?


Matty they did a couple of different things, once was gluing on some hot magnetic material and then using a puller to pull out the dent, the hardened magnetic material then peels off.

The other is that the go underneath the dent and using pulley and long instruments pushed it out.

They did a great job, i cant see two of them, the third was pretty large and had scuffed the paint so only the scuff remains.

They charged me £45 for 2 small dents and the large one. Its usually £65 per panel and the paint is as it was so no issues there.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Matty they did a couple of different things, once was gluing on some hot magnetic material and then using a puller to pull out the dent, the hardened magnetic material then peels off.
> 
> The other is that the go underneath the dent and using pulley and long instruments pushed it out.
> 
> ...


how long did it take them?


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Superb pics of the day. I've got a fair few of the cars on the stand and also a few of the cars on track which I'll attempt to post most of them tomorrow. Will, it was great to meet and have a chat with you, if you send me your e-mail address I'll get the pics sent through to you once I've looked through them.

I was stood near camp corner at one point when Steve was out in BEUT and I must say that from where I was standing you were the quickest on your track session. You were carrying so much more speed through camp than anyone else, it was unreal. You clearly know the track and BEUT very well, good driving!

What happened to the grey BNR32 who came off the track early, was it Will? Hope there weren't any issues...?!

Anyway, it was a great day good to see so many cars on the stand, hopefully mine will be on there next time. Will post up my pics shortly.

Cheers

James


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

Satch said:


> Cheers!  Each session started out sensible but by half way through we decided to have a play. This happened on my last lap of my last session of the day and found the steering very heavy and slow to wind off the opposite lock. The front tyres were found to be a little hot to say the least!
> 
> Jaffa - Ive video following you through Camp corner.................... while you are travelling sideways! :thumbsup:


Fantastic :bowdown1: Glad someone caught it on film, one of only 2 times it really got away from me but managed to gather it up on both occasions. 

Will be interesting to see what it looks like from outside, do you mind sharing it with me or letting me know if you host it somewhere - thanks.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> how long did it take them?


About 45 mins in total, i actually drove the car round to their stand and had people taking pics of it and asking to sit in it etc


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Min-e said:


> Superb pics of the day. I've got a fair few of the cars on the stand and also a few of the cars on track which I'll attempt to post most of them tomorrow. Will, it was great to meet and have a chat with you, if you send me your e-mail address I'll get the pics sent through to you once I've looked through them.
> 
> I was stood near camp corner at one point when Steve was out in BEUT and I must say that from where I was standing you were the quickest on your track session. You were carrying so much more speed through camp than anyone else, it was unreal. You clearly know the track and BEUT very well, good driving!
> 
> ...


Must have been Will's i think the turbos gave up but he was grinning from ear to ear so must have had a good time out there


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Must have been Will's i think the turbos gave up but he was grinning from ear to ear so must have had a good time out there


I'm glad to hear it, the car certainly looked awesome out on track. I've taken a fair few pics of your car too R32 GTR, hopefully they'll turn out ok (fingers crossed)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

matt you nutter taking the R34 up there,your meant to be careful in it LOL,just saw Naz he dropped my AFM's off,his R34 looks quality at night with the LED rear lights,I want an R34 even more now!!

Wish i could have gone to this event,looks like it was a great one,i spent my saturday trying to get my manifold and turbo's back onto the car to replace the fubar'd gasket


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Min-e said:


> I'm glad to hear it, the car certainly looked awesome out on track. I've taken a fair few pics of your car too R32 GTR, hopefully they'll turn out ok (fingers crossed)


Cheers James cant wait to see how they came out


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> matt you nutter taking the R34 up there,your meant to be careful in it LOL,just saw Naz he dropped my AFM's off,his R34 looks quality at night with the LED rear lights,I want an R34 even more now!!
> 
> Wish i could have gone to this event,looks like it was a great one,i spent my saturday trying to get my manifold and turbo's back onto the car to replace the fubar'd gasket




I took it on the trailer mate, i never drove it!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Satch said:


> Cheers!  Each session started out sensible but by half way through we decided to have a play. This happened on my last lap of my last session of the day and found the steering very heavy and slow to wind off the opposite lock. The front tyres were found to be a little hot to say the least!


Good effort!:chuckle:


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Cheers James cant wait to see how they came out


i look forward to seeing those pics to mate lovly car that  well done vinnay for getting some track time in


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Right guys listen up, prior to making personal comments in future consider that person might be a GTR owner and reading them, so please don't. You know who you are if your post is missing!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

mattysupra said:


> I took it on the trailer mate, i never drove it!


ah good stuff then,did you use the launch control this time :chuckle:


----------



## Satch (Jan 20, 2003)

Jaffa - can you make some space in your mail box ...


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

done, thanks for uploading!


----------



## R32Harv (Dec 2, 2007)

Had a great day at japfest, glad the weather was nice, gotta say matty that black 34 is so nice in the flesh, an absolute gem of a car for a 34. Kinda wish i had made more of an effort to get my 32 on one of the club stands instead of having to park it in the field oppisite which took nearly an hour to get out of.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R32Harv said:


> Had a great day at japfest, glad the weather was nice, gotta say matty that black 34 is so nice in the flesh, an absolute gem of a car for a 34. Kinda wish i had made more of an effort to get my 32 on one of the club stands instead of having to park it in the field oppisite which took nearly an hour to get out of.


Thanks mate :bowdown1:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

So thought i would upload some videos as well, apologies for the quality its from a standard digital camera. I've not uploaded videos before so let me know if it doesnt work?





















Bandwidth issue hopefully sorted.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Get a message saying that the bandwidth has been exceeded !LOL


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Well the videos appear to be working now yay


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yup, they sure do !!!


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

some pictures I got of the track action...


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

few more...














































































































got some videos as well will get them posted once I've edited them..


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

is that all the pics you have? lol

good stuff mate some awesome cars

who owns the black R34 with the nismo number plate?


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

my vid of the early drifting action...

YouTube - jfest2010-drift.wmv


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Awesome pics guys, thanks for those! I will get some of my own and some track vids up when i can, very busy my end! 

The day did end early with the car going pop on the tower straight. However after my first asssumption that one of the turbos had blown (as i've been having issues lately!) it all turned out to be fine, i popped an intercooler pipe off from up and under the front bumper which causes the obvious problems! 

Very happy its nothing mega!

Track was very dry and very grippy, i was getting some good slides out of the second set of S's! Like to see that on vid!

Very good to meet some of you guys as well although a bit brief, should get a bbq or something on the go next year!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

ragt20 said:


> few more...


Any chance you can email me them in a better resolution???


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

agent-x said:


> is that all the pics you have? lol
> 
> good stuff mate some awesome cars
> 
> who owns the black R34 with the nismo number plate?



He's a mate of mine, awesome looking GT-T don't think he ventures on here.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in uploading my pics, I've had a hectic week. I finally found a bit of spare time and filled it messing about with my pics from last weekend. Anyway, if you like the look of any of my shots feel free to send me a PM and I'll be more than happy to send you through a high-res larger copy. They're mostly of the club stand as I couldn't be bothered carrying the camera everywhere to be honest 

Cheers

James


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

willrobdon said:


> Any chance you can email me them in a better resolution???


anyones in particular? can send you the original unedited versions...unfortunately even then the quality is not as good as some of the others on here as they were taken with the camera function of my camcorder..


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Will glad to hear it wasnt serious, you should try and make it down for the Ace Cafe meet.


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

my compilation of some other cars including a few of the skylines on the track on the day...

YouTube - jfest2010-skyline.wmv


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

YouTube - R32 GTR @ Japfest 2010 - GTROC

Got Steve screaming past me in BEUT. Seriously quick car compared with my slow one!!

Prize if you can tell me what's wrong with my car?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

^ That was when I was passenger with Steve. I remember we came flying up behind you and your 32 got a bit twitchy on the back end through the chicane.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah thats me! Love having a bit of fun through those chicanes, although one time it nearly ended in tears but didn't catch it on vid! Steve's car is very well set up, uber fast too.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Another one!

YouTube - R32 GTR @ Japfest 2010 - GTROC - Going Pop!


----------

